# Fan motor sound



## skydiveacme (2 mo ago)

5 day old model Y, 189 miles (it's snowing here). My car is in the garage. The ambient temp is 48 deg F. The cabin temp is 50. I hear an intemittent fan motor originatiog from the frunk. What is this and how do I turn it off. It self runs quite frequently. I don't seem to find the right preferences to turn it off. Does this drain the battery?


----------

